# Body condition. This is very serious [emoji3166]



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Can you guys please asses my goat confirmation?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

I think she needs a little more brisket!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Better neck extension and a more angled hock 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Love the depth tho 😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe @Dandy Hill Farm can share her expertise with this one. 🤔 To my eye at least, the goat could definitely stand to lose some weight.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Yeah she”s starting a diet Monday!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

This is my herd!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

The goat above the buck with his tongue out , well she comes from a. Long line of feathers ear goats . From up in Vermont.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Ok deer said:


> Can you guys please asses my goat confirmation?
> View attachment 239310


She is gonna be my foundation doe.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Ok deer said:


> View attachment 239312
> 
> This is my herd!


Your goats might need a new mineral if their eyesight is that bad 😱😂


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Yeah do you know a good one?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You should look for one with a lot of vitamin A in it. A is good for eyesight.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

That sounds good!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Ok deer said:


> Yeah do you know a good one?


Sweetlix meat maker 😍😍😍


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Sweetlix meat maker 😍😍😍


I thought we decided this goat didn’t need more meat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> I thought we decided this goat didn’t need more meat


Have you seen my fat goats 😂


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

I want her to be like the rest of my herd.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

I just found out it was a buck!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ok deer said:


> I want her to be like the rest of my herd.


That's going to be pretty hard.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

🤣


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I agree with the above mentioned. Looks like she’s getting fish tail too. Copper wouldn’t hurt 😉


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok deer said:


> I just found out it was a buck!


Oh, my apologies for calling him a she then. He must not be in rut yet. 😂😂😂


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Oh it’s ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Silly goose, oops, no that’s a goat. 😂😁


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That goat in the top right corner is a riot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Majestic beard on the one on the left side!!


----------

